# Bedroom purchased for 2 - can 1 get on at later station?



## Guy (Oct 28, 2022)

I'm looking to book a bedroom on the Sunset Limited from New Orleans to Los Angeles. My wife will be travelling with me, but due to her other travel plans she cannot make it to New Orleans by the train's departure time. She can, however, be at the Lafayette station in time to meet the train there. If I pay the full New Orleans to Los Angeles fare for both of us, is it possible for her to board in Lafayette? What, if any, special arrangements should I make in advance?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Oct 28, 2022)

Guy said:


> I'm looking to book a bedroom on the Sunset Limited from New Orleans to Los Angeles. My wife will be travelling with me, but due to her other travel plans she cannot make it to New Orleans by the train's departure time. She can, however, be at the Lafayette station in time to meet the train there. If I pay the full New Orleans to Los Angeles fare for both of us, is it possible for her to board in Lafayette? What, if any, special arrangements should I make in advance?


You'll need to do an "Open Sleeper" Reservation via Phone for her( can't be done on line).

This will involve paying the Rail Fare from Lafayette to LAX for her, for which shell receive a Paper Revenue Ticket to use when boarding in Lafayette.

The ticket won't have the Room # on the Rez, but the SCA and Conductor should have her on the Manifest, but you should still tell the SCA when boarding in NOL that she'll be boarding in Lafayette.

Your other option is to just book her on your Rez from NOL-LAX paying the 2 Rail Fares and the Room Charge and let the SCA know she'll be boarding in Lafayette.


----------



## zephyr17 (Oct 28, 2022)

As long as somebody gets the ticket scanned at New Orleans you should be all right as far as the reservation goes. If you choose to do it that way, you should inform the conductor when they scan the ticket that the other passenger will be boarding in Lafayette so they make sure the car is opened up.

The other, official option, is to book the bedroom with one passenger New Orleans-Los Angeles and book an "Open Sleeper" ticket for the other passenger also occupying the room Lafayette-Los Angeles. Open sleeper tickets are a general PITA:
1. They are one of the very few remaining ticket types that cannot be issued as etickets. They are physical paper "value" tickets that must issued at a staffed station or mailed (if Amtrak can still mail tickets). If you lose it, it is like losing cash. You'll have to buy another one and getting reimbursed for the lost one will take months if ever.
2. Many agents do not know about this esoteric ticket type and how to do one. You may need to speak to a supervisor or call back in hopes of getting a more experienced agent. They cannot be done online.

All things being equal, I'd just book two from NOL and work it out with the conductor.


----------



## Guy (Oct 28, 2022)

Bob Dylan & zephyr17- Thanks to both of you for the quick response and helpful information!


----------

